# Fuel Everywhere!!!



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i thought my car was running fine a few hours ago, so i canme out to rev it up some, and i start spitting white smoke everywhere...i pop the hood, and THERES GAR FLOWING OUT THE #3 AND # 4 EXHAUST MANIFOLD SEAL...in between the head and manifold..i mean, its FLOWING out...i have the jwt ecu and 370's in, and they WERE acting damn near fine a few hours ago, but i only drove it for a fe w minutes...i changed my plugs and still, no change...i need yalls help FAST...thanks!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok...heres what i DIDNT do when i put in the new injectors

-change intake manifold gasket
-change tb gasket
-use lube on new injectors
-have egr on intake manifold fully on..(only one nut on)


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok...heres what i DIDNT do when i put in the new injectors
> 
> -change intake manifold gasket
> -change tb gasket
> ...


Pull the injectors back out and inspect the seals. Make sure they didn't roll over while tightening them down.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

when you finally put the turbo on, you should change the TB gasket and seal it with extra silicone so boost doesnt leak out the side.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> when you finally put the turbo on, you should change the TB gasket and seal it with extra silicone so boost doesnt leak out the side.



check :thumbup:


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

SE-RtinMI said:


> Pull the injectors back out and inspect the seals. Make sure they didn't roll over while tightening them down.



just to clarify.. the seals SE-RtinMI is refering to are the o-rings in the injector pocket, not the donut seals between the fuel rail and the intake plenum. 
-dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

why didn't you use any lube when putting on the new o rings???

and the Orings are like condoms, you roll them on, you don't stretch them large and snap them in place like a rubber band... 

so if you screwed up any of that then that is your problem.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh and did you do that thing Mike K told you to do with the injectors? if you did, which injectors did you do that to?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> oh and did you do that thing Mike K told you to do with the injectors? if you did, which injectors did you do that to?



its been raining, so i havent got to do it yet...but ill be doing it tomorrow hoopefully...ill be doing them to all 4 injectors, right? and cany i just go ahead and put a lil bit of motor oil on ALL of the o-rings to be safe..(when i DO install them)...
ill be putting them in as soon as i go get my new gaskets for the IM and TB


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh so you haven't put those orings in yet!?! that's your problem man... put them in first.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> oh so you haven't put those orings in yet!?! that's your problem man... put them in first.


i put the o-rings on last time, and that was when the problem of FLOWING FUEL OUT OF MY ENGINE AND ONTO THE GROUND came from...so i hope that not lubing them up could have been the problem, and ill do that in the morning...DO I HAVE TO TAKE OFF MY FUEL RAIL? i mean, i never have; i simply took out the injectors with the FR still on...was that ok?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you have to use lube when you put the o-rings on and try not to stretch them too much. if you didnt use lube, then they most likely have tears in them, proving them useless. buy a whole new set of o-rings.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

pull the injectors back out, get new o-rings, lube them this time and put them in, i bet that fixes your prob


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

when they get back from RC engineering in the next few days, ill be sure to lube them up...thanks alot guys


----------

